# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  Automated guided vehicles, Dematic NV, Zwijndrecht, Belgium

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Dematic

Home page - dematic.com/en/products/products-overview/agv-systems

----------


## Airicist

Retrofitted AGV system and automated warehouse system at Janssen Pharmaceutica Beerse

Published on Aug 17, 2012




> Egemin customer testimonial on retrofit material handling project at pharmaceutical distribution center of Janssen Pharmaceutica (Johnson & Johnson) in Beerse by Egemin

----------


## Airicist

Automated Guided Vehicle system (AGV) with STILL MX-X and FM-X at Miko Pac by Egemin Automation

Published on Jun 10, 2013




> AGV system with automated warehouse trucks, combi truck, automated forklift truck at Miko Pac Turnhout

----------


## Airicist

Automated Guided Vehicle system (AGV) at L'Or?al Karlsruhe by Egemin Automation

Published on Feb 5, 2015




> AGV system with Egemin Guided Vehicles for transport of packing materials to production lines and transport of finished cosmetics to wrapper line at L'Or?al Karlsruhe production site

----------


## Airicist

E'gv Compact Tugger at AER - Off-the-shelf AGVs for engine manufacturing

Published on Apr 29, 2016




> Automatic transport of engine assemblies from finished assembly to shipping with off-the-shelf AGVs increasing safety and workability, reducing labor and eliminating damage.

----------

